# Fire



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

some one try to burn down the building I work in yesterday and they open chemical tanks to.
So yesterday at the begining of work we the place was on fire and 12000 gallons of Calcium Cholride was emptyed from our side tanks by vandels. It angers me that some one is trying to destroy where get my money.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

And I bet they did that because it's a chemical fertilizer plant, isn't it? Crazy bunch of terrorists! :x


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

We still worked that day and ran something called BLAZIN' FIRE. :twisted: :lol:


----------

